# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (22 December 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone and welcome to the January 2013 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The January 2013 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Monday, December 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. 

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs!  Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 December 2012)

PEN thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## drillinto (22 December 2012)

BHP

It is a good "one stop shop" for commodities portfolios.
BHP currently yields 2.69%.


----------



## jancha (23 December 2012)

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year Jo
Maverick MAD


----------



## Ijustnewit (23 December 2012)

MOX please


----------



## Miner (23 December 2012)

Joe and all

First of all greetings for a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
I did not use the words "Happy Holidays" as I am seeing across North America 'political correctness" to call a Spade a Spade.

I will retain TXN like last two postings.

Reasons are : I do not hold it - so pure fun play tipping and punting.

Secondly, I do believe TXN will have turnaround in First Quarter 2013. Just not sure on the exact time.

Best wishes to all


----------



## bigdog (23 December 2012)

MEO thanks Joe - hopefully one of the next trading halts will bring good news.


----------



## bailx (23 December 2012)

CCV The one to be


----------



## explod (23 December 2012)

NST thanks Joe


----------



## herzy (23 December 2012)

LYC thanks joe - what comes down must come up


----------



## albaby (23 December 2012)

KAR thanks Joe.Al


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 December 2012)

*AHZ*, sooner or later: Jan 2013 is as good a punt as any. Recent cap raising to sophicticates, discounted SPP to holders, and the imponderable Avexa sell-off notwithstanding!

thanks, & merry politically-correct-mass, and happy new year!


----------



## nulla nulla (23 December 2012)

*FKP* again please Joe. How low can it go? I don't know but at a 75% discount to NTA it has to turn around sometime soon.......maybe?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (23 December 2012)

Might pick a random one and have a go, PDN will do thanks


----------



## robusta (24 December 2012)

PHK again please Joe.


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 December 2012)

DRK  please, thanks.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 December 2012)

AVB again thanks Joe


----------



## tigerboi (25 December 2012)

TRS thx joe looking to add another 140 stores in the future
to make 400 stores.$25 is only a matter of time...tb

happy new year


----------



## Sdajii (27 December 2012)

What happened to sharing a spiel about our choice, Joe? I enjoyed it last month.

I'll choose PYM again. I sat in the top three for a lot of last month, am currently in the top five this month, so why not go again? :

This month and last the price increase has been on speculation about what is hoped to be the company making well. I doubt we'll get news of success this month, so it will be next month. I'm expecting the news to be bad, but certainly I'd give it much better than a one in 50 chance and if it is good news I'll probably win, so given free entry it seems like a great choice!


----------



## dutchie (27 December 2012)

CAJ thanks Joe


----------



## pavilion103 (27 December 2012)

NXS thanks Joe


----------



## pixel (27 December 2012)

*LOM* please
Thanks Joe.


----------



## marioland (27 December 2012)

AGS again, thanks!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 December 2012)

BRU thanks Joe.


----------



## Buckfont (27 December 2012)

RDM, Red Metal thanks Joe.


----------



## SilverRanger (27 December 2012)

CAS thanks


----------



## namrog (27 December 2012)

PRU please Joe.


----------



## Muschu (27 December 2012)

BTU please Joe


----------



## systematic (28 December 2012)

CUU cheers Joe.


----------



## springhill (28 December 2012)

PVD thanks.

Same reasons as last month, pasted below. Was probably a month or 2 too early and expecting too much over a period when festive celebrations was more the norm than great announcements. In hindsight tipped it on a high, has tailed back a little so hope to take advantage of that. Only a matter of time for PVD. 

JV annoucement imminent so will catch those that are pre-empting it. Still meets all criteria of low cap, low liquidity with dollars in the bank.


----------



## CanOz (28 December 2012)

MLX .... a blast from the past for me...

Like ROC too, but I'll go with the cheapy

CanOz


----------



## mark299 (29 December 2012)

SBR thank Joe.

Mark


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 December 2012)

APN, thanks Joe.


----------



## noirua (30 December 2012)

WHE Whitehorse Energy, thanks Joe


----------



## hangseng (30 December 2012)

Interesting pick GG LOL.....


*TTE* please Joe, may the oil flow.....


----------



## Crom (30 December 2012)

AVQ thanks Joe for the same reasons as last month.

There is a lot happenning behind the scenes, including court cases, corporate buy ins and possible mergers.

The resource base is HUGE.

The re rating on this stock will be substantial.

By the way Joe, I thought after the success of last months tipping in terms of outlining reasons for your pick, that this would have now been enshrined.  Thanks to all who have continued as it makes for an interesting read, and provides greater info to all ASF readers.

Crom


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2012)

GDY again thanks Joe..


----------



## Miner (30 December 2012)

hangseng said:


> Interesting pick GG LOL.....
> 
> 
> *TTE* please Joe, may the oil flow.....




HS
If oil flows reasonably to call it a FLOW in January 2013, rest assured a bottle of Royal Salute is to be sent to you care off Joe's address 
Good luck to your tip and my money !!!!


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2012)

*GRR*,  thanks Joe

Price is bouncing off support shown by the double bottom, demand is indicated by the rising OBV and TMF. 

View attachment 50176


----------



## happytown (31 December 2012)

vor thanks joe 

recently commenced drilling program targetting porphyry system in mongolia

apparently badly managed exploration program in past, recent all-time sp lows, mongolia sovereign risk with mining legislation risks, however jan should indicate whether they are on target with current drilling, approx .5b oppies in the money @ .041

whilst assays are highly unlikely in jan, would expect an ann if they intersect porphyry shell

risky play

cheers and happy new year to all


----------



## Anmar (31 December 2012)

MAD for me, thanks Joe.


----------



## Anmar (31 December 2012)

Anmar said:


> MAD for me, thanks Joe.




Missed the point that someone else had that one,  Will go with IRI again


----------



## burglar (31 December 2012)

All is fair in love and war!

Waited till today's Close to get the best price.


Fifty-two Week Low on a volume of 130 (that's not a typo)!!


*RCF* Redcliffe Res, thanks Joe.





I feel like I'm cheating. :


----------



## Vader (31 December 2012)

GRB again thanks... still waiting to see what that spike was about 5-6 weeks ago, price has pulled back a little since then buy still plenty of buying support, so interested to see if there is a jump this month.


----------



## rcm617 (31 December 2012)

IOG thanks Joe.
Should get a few drill results this month.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2012)

Get your last minute entries in folks! The new year is almost upon us!


----------



## Knobby22 (31 December 2012)

OKN  will surprise.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2013)

Sdajii said:


> What happened to sharing a spiel about our choice, Joe? I enjoyed it last month.






Crom said:


> By the way Joe, I thought after the success of last months tipping in terms of outlining reasons for your pick, that this would have now been enshrined.




My apologies! This was a busy Christmas for me and I forgot to remind everyone to offer a reason for their selection.

To those who did, thank you!

To those who didn't, please add it for next month's competition. If you are selecting the same stock as the previous month and your reasons for doing so are substantially the same, please just copy and paste the reason given the previous month.

I agree that offering an explanation was a good addition to the entry process and should be maintained.


----------



## pixel (3 January 2013)

pixel said:


> *LOM* please
> Thanks Joe.




If it's not too late:
My rationale was mainly speculation that the upcoming drilling campaign could find another rock or two.
Last time I entered it, the cap raising interfered; but I did participate and am now holding a good-sized parcel.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2013)

pixel said:


> If it's not too late:




It's never too late for the reasons, only the entries.


----------



## Buckfont (3 January 2013)

Buckfont said:


> RDM, Red Metal thanks Joe.




Maronan Silver/lead drilling project is on hold till Jan 8 with visual results in 2 - 3 weeks and assay results a month later. Significant width mineralisation Ag/Pb were found early Dec with potential for this to be repeated. 

Price when picked was 37.5c and hit a high of .52c Dec 31. Now .47c, so had the right idea, just a couple of days out of sync. Do not hold, have taken profits.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> PEN thanks Joe.
> 
> gg




Thanks Joe,

I chose PEN because it is such a jolly good stock which generates more comment on the exchange of $4567.95 worth of stock, any old day,  than RIO does on a bad day with huge volume.

gg


----------



## explod (3 January 2013)

NST was a bit over sold late last month and a dip into a support area a week or so back saw volume go up dramatically.

Unless gold goes big to the upside I will not be in the top three, but my target this month is a new high towards $1.65/70 before the next pull back.

Will beontheball next month Joe.


----------



## Caveman 28 (24 December 2017)

BSE for me with an expected return of 160% according to a broker


----------



## debtfree (24 December 2017)

You better light a candle in your cave Caveman, your quite a few years too late for that comp.  Merry Christmas mate.

Just seen your post in the correct one Caveman, didn't want you to miss out.

Cheers ... debtfree


----------



## Caveman 28 (25 December 2017)

Thanks Debtfee,  as you know Cavemen are not well educated, but we get there ion the end!  Still waiting for my $25 bucks for coming third in Dec 2017.  I need a new club to fight off the triceratops.

Merry (can't say chistrmas) as I am BC Caveman!


----------



## Joe Blow (25 December 2017)

Caveman 28 said:


> Still waiting for my $25 bucks for coming third in Dec 2017.




There's still a few more trading days before the end of the month Caveman. The winners of the December competition will be decided at the close of trading on Friday 29 December. Best of luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Caveman 28 (26 December 2017)

Joe Blow said:


> There's still a few more trading days before the end of the month Caveman. The winners of the December competition will be decided at the close of trading on Friday 29 December. Best of luck and Merry Christmas!



Thanks Joe.   Might get to No 1 by then LOL


----------

